# Beer & Poker



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

OK Gang, This is not for catering, but a personal party... Hubby's birthday - he is having his weekly poker party. They usually eat chips and chocolate and drink beer. Since it is his birthday, his caterer wife (that would be me) is suppose to be making apps and desserts. Dessert are not a problem - a BD cake and maybe some cookies will do - but the apps have me stumped. He doesn't really want meat (we are kosher, so meat would limit us). Everything I come up with he thinks is too fancy for the setting. So far we have quesadillas . He has nixed thai spring rolls and mini salmon or cashew burgers. He wants finger food that will work with the game. Ideas? C'mon - someone out there plays poker & drinks beer! Help!!! Party is Wed,


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

what about loaded nachos, some bbq sauce, cheese, onions, sour cream, Chicken(not sure if you mean red meat or not), somthing anlong those line. Also what about jalipino poppers or somthing like that, im not sure of your husbands taste but that sounds like goo poker food to me.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

mutz sticks, potato skins, onion rings, fried veggies... 

anything fried, greasy and good.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I think you are headed in the right direction... and no wonder I couldn't think of it - I don't eat that way! lol


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

make some dips,

i make a smoked salmon dip thats very easy
smoked salmon
cream cheese
dill & chives

and just slice up a bagget

also a spinach dip or i have also has a artichoke dip also

and well i know that he would like they but rent him a keg of the micro-brew he likes for him and his buddies. at the local mico breweries here that would cost you 50$ with 50$ deposit for the keg shell and tap.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, it was a huge success! Made the jalepeno poppers - thank you Adam, I had never made them (or even heard of them) and they went very qickly. Hubby & son loved them the most. 

Chips and salsa, pistachios, homemade caramel corn, micro brews (thank you damack), steamed chinese dumplings (hubby;s request), cake and ice cream.

They were really happy.

will try that dip another time Damak!
pgr


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

no prob glad i could help, its nice i live with in 30miles of 5 good brewarys


----------



## alongcame (Sep 24, 2007)

food sounds awesome, where was my invite!?

I find for dudes watching the big game, anything with prosciutto they go nuts for. It could be the simplest thing, but add in prosciutto, a word they cant pronounce but love the taste, they like it, but this was kosher..

I think everyone mentioned the basics, deep fried pickles or mushroom caps are always amazing, or the ever popular blooming onion if you have a press.. yum!


----------

